# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Angry Cyclone Box Firmware v01.64 Released

## mohamed73

Hi, new firmware for *Cyclone Box* was just uploaded at our server.  *What's new?*
- BB MEP-24660-003 added
- BB MEP-34870-001 added
- BB MEP-39371-001 added
- BB MEP-40488-002 added
- BB MEP-40954-001 added
- BB MEP-41468-001 added
- XGold1 ASC Flashing Booting issues solved
- Minor changes and bugfixes 
This is server-side update only.
Upgrade your box using "Box Maintenance". 
Best Regards & Stay Tuned,
Cyclone Box Team

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
 اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## seffari

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

